# Need A Laptop below or at 35,000



## gigyaster (Feb 8, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
Ans:	Rs.35,000 INR (Strictly)

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
Ans:	Ultraportable; 11" - 12" screen or
 	Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen


3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).
Ans: India only.


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Ans: I'am Not brand specific


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Ans: Mainly for college use, Programming, Slide making. Other than that, Internet browsing, Watching movie. 


6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Ans: Both


7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
Ans: I'am not a gamer, but I do love playing FPS games and racing games. Gaming in the laptop is not a must for me.


8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
Ans: As high as possible but not less than 1.5 hrs at least.


9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
Ans: I don't want to buy it online, am not seeing any specefic laptop as of now


10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc
Ans: Linux preferably.



11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
Ans: Small, but not very small or very big. I don't know how to answer this question precisely, I guess anything will do except very big text.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Feb 9, 2012)

Asus X53 Series X53SC-SX536D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook nice build beautiful lappi as compared to other asus laptops. powerful GPU: All HD movies & FPS games (less demanding) will run smoothly
at 33-34K at local dealer.



Sony VAIO E Series VPCEH25EN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook but processor intensive tasks will be sluggish, depends what programs you use. 28-29k


----------



## sarthak (Feb 9, 2012)

If gaming is not a priority get this : HP Notebook HP 430 Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


----------



## gigyaster (Feb 9, 2012)

I'am looking forward for Asus X53 Series X53SC-SX536D, will give it a look at a store. Next choice is  HP Notebook HP 430 Laptop.
Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 9, 2012)

I would suggest you not to buy HP 430,and if you want a cheap laptop with good config and average build quality and you are not gonna game on it then go for Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-X4012.
And i have recently bought the sony laptop which is suggest above by freedom.forever for my cousin,its pretty good.
But Asus laptop suggested above is really good with very good build quality and configuration, so even I suggest you to get that one only.
Or at the same time if graphic card is not required then get Sony VAIO E Series EG2A


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Feb 9, 2012)

sarthak said:


> If gaming is not a priority get this : HP Notebook HP 430 Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook



-100 for that. I disagree with suggestion.


----------



## gigyaster (Feb 9, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I would suggest you not to buy HP 430,and if you want a cheap laptop with good config and average build quality and you are not gonna game on it then go for Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-X4012.
> And i have recently bought the sony laptop which is suggest above by freedom.forever for my cousin,its pretty good.
> But Asus laptop suggested above is really good with very good build quality and configuration, so even I suggest you to get that one only.
> Or at the same time if graphic card is not required then get Sony VAIO E Series EG2A





Freedom.Forever said:


> -100 for that. I disagree with suggestion.



HP 430..out of my list now. Visiting the dealers tomorrow. Going to check the Asus Laptop, then Toshiba C series then Sony Viao.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Feb 10, 2012)

Best of luck, use all your bargaining skills.

dont get tainted by vaio's looks ASUS has PoWeR.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 10, 2012)

Freedom.Forever said:


> -100 for that. I disagree with suggestion.



Reason?

PS: Posting reason for any of your view/belief would be of much help and appreciated


----------



## sarthak (Feb 11, 2012)

Freedom.Forever said:


> -100 for that. I disagree with suggestion.



I suggested it because it fits OP's requirements, and because I have heard it has good build quality. If you know anything else, would you please enlighten us ???


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 11, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Reason?
> 
> PS: Posting reason for any of your view/belief would be of much help and appreciated



no offence but it would be really thick to go for that hp if you have this -

Asus X Series X53SC-SX187D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## sarthak (Feb 11, 2012)

1)Asus service is not good everywhere. An asus laptop's screen cracked while a member here was using it just a few days after purchase. And he didn't get support even after that. Thats why I suggested the hp. 
2)Also OP stated that gaming is not a prority, so the intel hd 3000 should be adequate for him. GT520m is only slightly better than that, and I don't know how big difference will it make while gaming, but it will surely eat more battery. 
3)OP's requirement was 11"-14" screen. The hp I suggested is 14", but the asus laptops suggested above are 15.6".


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Feb 11, 2012)

sarthak said:


> I suggested it because it fits OP's requirements, and because I have heard it has good build quality. If you know anything else, would you please enlighten us ???



dear brother sarthak you are right it surely fits op's budget and is a good laptop indeed, I have also suggested this laptop to many people and in many threads. But my posts are my personal opinions and I didn't find this laptop fit for OP(personally) and I don't want to argue.
I just wanted to tell him, that if I was at his place I would never have bought hp 430.
-100 was not to you but to the idea.

You can tell OP to buy 430 again.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 11, 2012)

Freedom.Forever said:


> dear brother sarthak you are right it surely fits op's budget and is a good laptop indeed, I have also suggested this laptop to many people and in many threads. But my posts are my personal opinions and* I didn't find this laptop fit for OP(personally*) and I don't want to argue.
> I just wanted to tell him, that if I was at his place I would never have bought hp 430.
> -100 was not to you but to the idea.
> 
> You can tell OP to buy 430 again.



Telling reason for what you believe is not arguing mate . If you're sharing your thoughts, nothing wrong in it, but you must give the reason for your belief also. There is nothing called "personal" here, if you like it or hate it, there has to be a reason.


----------



## sarthak (Feb 11, 2012)

Freedom.Forever said:


> dear brother sarthak you are right it surely fits op's budget and is a good laptop indeed, I have also suggested this laptop to many people and in many threads. But my posts are my personal opinions and I didn't find this laptop fit for OP(personally) and I don't want to argue.
> I just wanted to tell him, that if I was at his place I would never have bought hp 430.
> -100 was not to you but to the idea.
> 
> You can tell OP to buy 430 again.



No one's arguing here dude  We all have different views, and its up to OP which view he likes.
I have already suggested the lappy, and I have given my reasons. Now its OP's call.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 11, 2012)

May I suggest a very cheap but extremely reliable laptop?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 11, 2012)

red dragon said:


> May I suggest a very cheap but extremely reliable laptop?



Always


----------



## red dragon (Feb 11, 2012)

Thinkpad X120e. 
Saw one today, brilliant build quality and available for 21k.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 11, 2012)

^Good suggestion


----------



## gigyaster (Feb 12, 2012)

End To Everything. I finally bought an Asus Laptop. 
Asus K43SJ-VX679D
i3 Processor, nVIDIA Geforce GT520M, 2GB RAM
Cost, 32,400
The dealer also gave me, a mouse, a 4GB PD, a Cooler Master laptop cooler, headphone and Kaspersky Antivirus. 
Quite Interesting is the fact that the OS I took is Ubuntu and even after that they choose to give me the anti virus suite.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 12, 2012)

^Congrats, total cost ?


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Congrats, total cost ?





gigyaster said:


> *Cost, 32,400*





gigyaster said:


> The dealer also gave me, a mouse, a 4GB PD, a Cooler Master laptop cooler, headphone and Kaspersky Antivirus.
> Quite Interesting is the fact that the OS I took is Ubuntu and even after that they choose to give me the anti virus suite.



I think these are the free accessories given by local dealers


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 12, 2012)

Fine, I hope OP enjoys his new lappi. 

Closing.


----------

